# my new mice imported from Poland



## trishland (May 15, 2017)

Red, stone and dove bucks.


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

What is the genetics for 'stone'?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

The red is mind blowing. You cant get that colour red (variety) here in Australia unfortunately. It is so vivid.


----------



## trishland (May 15, 2017)

Stone is " aa B* D* cchc P* ".

Sory for misunderstanding. We have a little different names for mouse colors ... like Finnish breeders. 
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/?pg=4&sub=12&ala=2


----------



## trishland (May 15, 2017)

In Czech are absolutely poor reds, so I'm happy that I imported this color.


----------

